# House Of The Rising Sun



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Today marks my transition from noodler to musician. I am determined to master this song, as the first in my repertoire.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

You can do it. You gonna sing too?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Patience, perseverance and repetition grasshopper!

Enjoy the journey and don't punish yourself if you make mistakes and/or if your progress is not as fast as you hope/expect. BTW...I do that ALL the time!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My dream is to be the oldest guy in history to be a one man band at Mikey's Juke Joint.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> My dream is to be the oldest guy in history to be a one man band at Mikey's Juke Joint.


That's a good dream. And Rising Son is a good old song too. A classic along classics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> My dream is to be the oldest guy in history to be a one man band at Mikey's Juke Joint.


The stage awaits you! 
(hope I have the correct pic)


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Clearly you’re going to have to re-amp to pull this off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2019)

rhh7 said:


> My dream is to be the oldest guy in history to be a one man band at Mikey's Juke Joint.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume you mean the Animals version of the song since that is the best known

Here is some History on the song: The House of the Rising Sun - Wikipedia


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@laristotle - by some remote chance, so you know what was your source for the photo?? I would really like to know how he processed it. I have a general idea, but each photographer has their way of tweaking it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> by some remote chance, so you know what was your source for the photo??


google images

__
https://flic.kr/p/44285175692


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Flickr. It gives some information. Thanks


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Rockin Out The Free World














*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The woman in the pic on the wall seems very enamoured...to the point that she can't even move!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great classic song. Still play it today. Best of luck and keep rockin!!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Ah ! The House of the Rising Sun ! 
The first more than three chords song I learned as a teenager 
and ever since my "go to basics" chord progression when I try a new guitar or a new technique. ;-)
Enjoy sir, enjoy ! ;-)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The summer I was 14 I decided to get serious about playing guitar. So crosslegged on the floor of the old canvas tent I lived in for a few summers, I taught myself how to play Greensleeves (by ear, somewhat randomly in G minor) and House Of The Rising Sun. Someone had shown me the chords and left me to figure out the order, arpeggios, and technique. I tuned to an off-pitch pitch pipe, using my ear to correct. Being somewhat obsessive compulsive helped, even while the cheap Suzuki 3/4 acoustic with ski-slope action didn't.

Anyway, I still play HOTRS, and will be jamming it out with a buddy later today. 

Some things never get old. Hopefully they're what keeps me from getting old.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

rhh7 said:


> ... to be a one man band.


Got a cheap drum machine or metronome? Practise with that and perform without it. Really helps to have that rigid timing going on (even if its silent).


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Guess I love it so much because I was born in New Orleans. In Touro Infirmary, across the street from St. James.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Once you get the chords and picking for HRS you have enough to start mixing it up, write your own songs and make a living. I think I learned Greensleeves in grade 5 or six but it’s not one of my go to songs .. lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Very proud of you! I love that song and once you know it you can add some embellishments.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

We do a pretty sweet live version with my cover band. For one of those overplayed songs, we don't mind playing it and it gets a great reaction. 

We play it pretty similar to the Animals version, with a couple of bluey guitar solos. My first solo is basically the vocal melody with a ton of tremolo. At the end, we kick it up to full-cocaine double time for a Free Bird style outro as long as the dance floor is packed. It often becomes a 10 minute live song.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

rhh7 said:


> Guess I love it so much because I was born in New Orleans. In Touro Infirmary, across the street from St. James.


Ah ha ! I guess you would try "St-James Infirmary" next ! ;-)


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

"I heard my baby moan..."


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Once you get the chords and picking for HRS *you have enough to start mixing it up*, write your own songs and make a living. I think I learned Greensleeves in grade 5 or six but it’s not one of my go to songs .. lol


Yea, I took a couple classics and did a mash-up: Red House of the Rising Sun


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I took a couple classics and did a mash-up: Red House of the Rising Sun


Love to hear that. lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Love to hear that. lol


Like the people at that jam, you'd probably want to be a little drunk. No, make that a lot drunk. LOL


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Red House!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My girlfriend drove a red pickup for a while, so I used to sing:

"There's a red truck over yonder, that's what my baby drives........" At least she got it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Always had a theory question regarding fingering:
It starts as a (sounds like) 5 string arpeggio which works for Am and C. The D and F in the first positions are 4 note arpeggios. That bothered me and I chose to play the D, fingered as a C, 2 frets up and the F, C form, 5 frets up. This way you're always staring on the root of the arpeggio chord.
This was the first single record I bought to play on my Simpson Sears tube record player.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> "There's a red truck over yonder, that's what my baby drives........"


That's better than the original line...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2019)

ed2000 said:


> I chose to play the D, fingered as a C, 2 frets up and the F, C form, 5 frets up. This way you're always staring on the root of the arpeggio chord.


I'll have to try that.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I'll have to try that.


As will I. I extensively use C shape chord forms whenever I'm playing with a full band. Little trick I picked up from Merle Haggard.


----------

